# portland freak bike fair



## dopehead (Jun 28, 2010)

you guys want to see something wierd..here is a few pictures from the portland multnomah county bike fair


----------



## pedal alley (Jul 1, 2010)

thats sum freaky stuff,man.


----------



## Time Master Tim (Jul 9, 2010)

Look like what I would call "12 pack enginering"
Tim


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

that looks pretty cool bikes out there


----------



## serg (Nov 15, 2011)

Here too it is possible

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?38-Birds-of-a-Feather


----------



## twjensen (Dec 16, 2011)

*Portland*

I spent 5 weeks in the Portland/Beaverton area last summer Quarter, and was impressed with now bike friendly they are there. Bike lanes everywhere, I mean everywhere, and lots of folks actually using them. Between the light rail system, and all the bike lanes, I could leave my vechicle at my hotel most of my stay. And I liked all the bumped stickes/billboards saying "Keep Portland Weird".
Pretty cool place.


----------

